
Apple Silicon Powered Macs to Support Thunderbolt 4 Despite Abandoning Intel - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/apple-silicon-macs-support-thunderbolt-4-abandoning-intel
======
spacedcowboy
I mean it was odds-on.

Intel designed Thunderbolt as a technology, but they had it working over
optical connections (called “lightpeak”). Apple and Intel got it to work over
copper wire, and Apple have been heavily invested in it ever since.

It’s Intel’s technology at this point, but Apple have some 50 or so patents on
Thunderbolt technology. They probably have a reasonable case for being
obstreperous if Intel tried to play hardball about licensing or availability.

~~~
rdsnsca
Intel and Apple designed it. From Wikipedia :

"Thunderbolt is the brand name of a hardware interface developed by Intel (in
collaboration with Apple) that allows the connection of external peripherals
to a computer."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunderbolt_(interface)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunderbolt_\(interface\))

------
tibbydudeza
Intel Thunderbolt controller as used in Mac's is a separate chip from the PCH
... perhaps that will be rolled into an Apple T3 for future ARM Mac's.

